# When do they get the fluffy tail?



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Zeva's tail is still pretty ... skinny lol. She only has a very small amount of longer hair on the underside. Is she just going to be a shorter coat? Or is she just too young to get the thicker, denser, fluffier hair? Oh, she's 24, almost 25 wks

This is pretty much the most recent pix I have of her.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Alright, I've gone to look at my pictures. Argos is pretty short coated. He never got a really fluffy tail.

Argos at 22 weeks.




Argos at 7.5 months


Argos at a Year


Argos at 1.5.


Argos at 2.5 chasing Anka.


So after that photo journey on his tail, I would say that the tail really started to fill out after about a year, in conjunction with the hair around his neck getting thicker. Although he never did get that really full tail that some of the longer coated showline dogs get.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, thanks. that's what i was thinking.. Not that there is anything I can do about it either way. I don't mind lol.. hubs and I were just talking about it last night because he saw a GSD w/ a huge fluffy tail.


----------



## The Duke (Mar 24, 2010)

*Short Haired Shepherd*



JKlatsky said:


> Alright, I've gone to look at my pictures. Argos is pretty short coated. He never got a really fluffy tail.
> 
> Argos at 22 weeks.
> 
> ...



I am concerned for my shepherd. I thought Id ask you because he looks just like yours! He is, and always has been, very skinny. I will upload a pic now. He is a short-boned, short-haired GSD and will NOT gain weight. The other GSD owners pick on him at the park. He eats average meals compared to others, and often more. I give him monthly heart pill meds, but that is all. Is he lacking care? Thanks!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

The Duke said:


> I am concerned for my shepherd. I thought Id ask you because he looks just like yours! He is, and always has been, very skinny. I will upload a pic now. He is a short-boned, short-haired GSD and will NOT gain weight. The other GSD owners pick on him at the park. He eats average meals compared to others, and often more. I give him monthly heart pill meds, but that is all. Is he lacking care? Thanks!



What food are you feeding him. How old and how big? Weight? How much food is he getting?


----------

